# Kann ich ein DIP3-Schalter ersetzen?



## AndyRe28 (3 April 2019)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Aufnahme!!!

Da ich mich erst seit kurzem für die Elektrotechnik interessiere (und auch verstehen möchte!!!), habe ich mal eine Frage! Ich möchte ein Bausatzmodul in einem Holzmodell (Polizeistation, selber entworfen) verbauen, da muss allerdings ein DIP3-Switch auf der Platine verbaut werden. Nun ist dieses kleine ETWAS sehr klein geraten und würde dieses Teil gerne durch ganz normale Schiebe- oder Kippschalter ersetzen, um diese an einem besseren erreichbaren Platz zu platzieren!
 Kann ich dies ohne weiteres tun? 
Wie schon erwähnt bin neu auf diesem Gebiet, da es mir aber Spaß macht möchte ich es erlernen und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!
(Wenn es nicht zum Ausschluss führt und es erlaubt ist, werde ich bestimmt öfters mit kleinen Lappalien ankommen!!!)

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus!!!

Gruß Andy


----------



## PN/DP (3 April 2019)

Hast Du mal ein Bild was Du mit "DIP3-Switch" meinst?

Harald


----------



## AndyRe28 (3 April 2019)

Ja, würde ja gerne eine PDF-Datei laden, aber wie??? :-x:-x:-x


----------



## AndyRe28 (3 April 2019)

Hab es gefunden!!!  Hier der Schaltplan, mit den DIP!


----------



## PN/DP (3 April 2019)

Du meinst den 3-fach DIP-Switch Pos. 8?
Klar das sollte gehen. Den kannst Du einfach durch 3 rastende Schalter Deiner Wahl ersetzen.
Löte in/an die 6 Lötaugen auf der Leiterplatte 6 dünne isolierte Drähte, und die anderen 6 Draht-Enden 1:1 an 3 Schalter.
(4 Drähte würden auch reichen, doch da muß man mehr denken und kann mehr Fehler machen.)
Ich denke mal nicht, daß die Eingänge SEL1 und SEL2 des IC1 sooo hochohmig sind, daß die Schaltung durch 0,5m lange Drähte anfängt zu schwingen.

Harald


----------



## AndyRe28 (3 April 2019)

Super und danke dir Harald!!!

Dann bin ich ja nicht ganz so bl... als ich dachte und die Litzen werde höchstens 10 bis 15 cm lang werden, wenn überhaupt!

Grüß und nochmal danke, bis zum nächsten Problem!!! Andy


----------



## Heinileini (4 April 2019)

Zugegeben, nirgendwo steht, 
- dass es einen Grund geben könnte, Schalter 1 zu schliessen, wenn Schalter 3 geschlossen ist. 
- dass es einen Grund geben könnte, Schalter 3 zu schliessen, wenn Schalter 1 geschlossen ist.

Aber hier kommt ein Grund, Schalter 1 nicht zu schliessen, während Schalter 3 geschlossen ist und umgekehrt:
in diesem Fall wird der 100 µF Elko kurzgeschlossen. 
Zugegeben, mickrige 3 V am Elko sind nicht allzu bedenklich. 

@Harald
Die vier 0,5 m Meter langen Drähte an Schalter 1 und 3 helfen sogesehen sogar, die LebensDauer der SchalterKontakte zu verlängern.
Übrigens, die Schaltung soll doch schwingen! Darauf deuten die Bezeichnungen "OSC1" und "OSC2" hin und auch die Verwendung eines Lautsprechers 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## PN/DP (4 April 2019)

Er baut ja jetzt kräftige Schalter ein, und dann schützt ja noch der R1 und hält den Dauer-Kurzschlußstrom auf max 9 mA. 

Harald


----------

